# Please help me choose a Dolby Atmos Sound Bar - MOTOROLA AmphisoundX Dolby ATMOS vs Zebronics ZEB-JUKE BAR 9800 DWS PRO DOLBY ATMOS



## testlink (Feb 8, 2022)

Which one of the below is better / value for money?

1. MOTOROLA AmphisoundX Dolby ATMOS with Wireless Surround Sound 500 W Bluetooth Soundbar (Black, 5.1 Channel) - ₹43,820.00

2. Zebronics ZEB-JUKE BAR 9800 DWS PRO DOLBY ATMOS Bluetooth Home Theater Soundbar With Digital Wireless Subwoofer Supporting 4K HDR, USB, AUX, Optical, 3xHDMI & Remote Control. (450 Watt, 2.1.2 Channel) - ₹19,999.00

Appreciate any help in this regard. Thanks...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 8, 2022)

i would  choose zebronics because it is cheaper + motorola does not have good service.

Imo if you are spendng 43k, instead go for sony ht series soundbar, they are far better


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2022)

What is your Budget ? I am not sure if Zebronics is giving a True Dolby Atmos Speaker, as Dolby Atmos Speaker is not cheap


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 9, 2022)

Trush me, none will give you true Dolby Atmos experience. If you really want Atmos experience, get this. This is the cheapest as per my research.

*intl.pioneer-audiovisual.com/products/home_theater_system/htp-076/
Pre-order from them Pioneer HTP-076 Home Theater Package with 5.1 Channel AV Receiver - Mister M

If your requirement is just music, get Edifier r1280dbs. If it is an HTS, I will get Zeb 9000 if I am on a tight budget. Also do check if it has HDMI ARC. I found Netflix does not work on Optical out. So as AmazonPrime and Hotstar.


----------



## testlink (Feb 9, 2022)

I doesnt want to clutter the living room with wires as the room is small. That is why I prefer a good sound bar. My budget is around 40 K.. 

The TV is Sony Bravia 164 cm (65 inches) 4K Ultra HD Smart LED Google TV KD-65X80AJ (Black) (2021 Model) with Dolby Vision & Atmos.

 Thanks...


----------

